

The Great (Southern) California Exodus: A Closer Look - 001sky
http://www.manhattan-institute.org/html/cr_71.htm

======
DamnYuppie
Personally being a Texan I wish they would go somewhere else. They come here
and try and pass the same damn laws that have strapped California, more
government programs, more government oversight, all very annoying. They all
act like it was some panacea, if that were the case they wouldn't have need to
go someplace else.

